# Hiking in Queretaro



## WholeHearted

Can anyone recommend some good trails for hiking, around the city of Queretaro and also elsewhere in the state?

I understand there are a few good trails in Juriquilla, but how does one access them (esp. without a car)?

Parque Nacional del Cimatario here in the city is hard to find out about, esp. since they don't seem to have a phone number.

Also, I suppose the Sierra Gorda is full of great trails -- but how to find out about them? And places like Amealco or San Joaquin? 

Where is the best place to go for a few days, for good hiking (preferably in a green forest)?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## conklinwh

WholeHearted said:


> Can anyone recommend some good trails for hiking, around the city of Queretaro and also elsewhere in the state?
> 
> I understand there are a few good trails in Juriquilla, but how does one access them (esp. without a car)?
> 
> Parque Nacional del Cimatario here in the city is hard to find out about, esp. since they don't seem to have a phone number.
> 
> Also, I suppose the Sierra Gorda is full of great trails -- but how to find out about them? And places like Amealco or San Joaquin?
> 
> Where is the best place to go for a few days, for good hiking (preferably in a green forest)?
> 
> Thanks in advance.


I stopped in at the tourist booth in the jardin as well as the one at Plaza Constitucion and they both had pretty good guides on things to do. Off hand, I would say Bernal a great choice for an interesting hike.
We've had friends stay & hike in some of the hidden valleys of the Sierra Gordas. Also Xilitla and Las Pozas is a great walk.


----------



## Queretaro

I have hiked in the Sierra Gorda and there are some amazing trails there. That being said the people in Jardin Zenea or the tourism office by Plaza de Armas will probably not know anything about them. You may have to just head up to Jalpan on weekend and ask the tourism office there. You may also want to stop in at San Juaquin or Pinal de Amoles and I am sure they can give you some info.
Of course "hiking" as we do in the U.S. is not a very well known pass time in Mexico. When I mention it to my friends most of them wonder why anybody would want to just walk. Most of the "trails" around the state are probably used by farmers and people who live there, not created by the government for pleasure. 

Good luck.


----------



## TundraGreen

Queretaro said:


> I have hiked in the Sierra Gorda and there are some amazing trails there. That being said the people in Jardin Zenea or the tourism office by Plaza de Armas will probably not know anything about them. You may have to just head up to Jalpan on weekend and ask the tourism office there. You may also want to stop in at San Juaquin or Pinal de Amoles and I am sure they can give you some info.
> Of course "hiking" as we do in the U.S. is not a very well known pass time in Mexico. When I mention it to my friends most of them wonder why anybody would want to just walk. Most of the "trails" around the state are probably used by farmers and people who live there, not created by the government for pleasure.
> 
> Good luck.


You expressed some of the same clarification that I thought about, but didn't get around to expressing, when I read the question about hiking trails.

There are places where you can get out into the woods and hike, but it is not a popular activity. I visited the Copper Canyon which is a scenic area much like the Grand Canyon in the US. However, most of the tourists there either just look at the canyons from the rim or hire a truck to take them to a waterfall or other passive experience. The trails into the canyons are used by the local indigenous Raramuri (Tarahumara) and are not marked for visitors at all. We spent a good part of our week there just finding places where we could walk. 

I had a similar experience in Chiapas. There is lots of areas that would be interesting to hike, but the tourist industry is entirely aimed at visiting archaeological ruins, waterfalls or other passive experiences.

Similarly, there is a huge park near Guadalajara, Bosque La Primavera. It is about 35,000 ha, maybe 20 km in diameter. In spite of the fact that this park is located immediately adjacent to a population of about 5 million people, almost no one ever visits it. There is very poor bus service to it, very few trails, very poor signage. The easiest point to access it is near Colli, and you just have to know about the path.

The Sierra Gorda is only a few hours from Queretaro and a wonderful area. But you will have to do some work to find places to hike.

Incidentally, someone mentioned the Peña de Bernal, one of the largest monoliths in the world. It is an interesting place to visit, but, again it is more of a tourist activity than a hike. There is a short path about halfway up the monolith, but it is about a 15 minute walk, not anything a hiker would call a hike. That is not to knock it. I have been there twice and it is a fun town to hang out in, just not serious hiking.


----------



## conklinwh

We are about 45 min from Queretaro and have some fairly serious hikers and mountain bikers. In fact there is active group laying out trails. I've hiked up a number of the hills/mountains(we are already at 7500ft) but I'm more interested in the history of the many mine ruins than really serious hiking but could point you or give you contacts. Unfortunately one of the more serious hikers, as well as hotel proprietor, just left for two+ weeks in Alaska.


----------



## WholeHearted

conklinwh said:


> I.... could point you or give you contacts. Unfortunately one of the more serious hikers, as well as hotel proprietor, just left for two+ weeks in Alaska.


Thanks! I'm not in a rush, so two weeks is no problem. Since I'm new to this site, I'm not sure of the etiquette on this forum. Shall I send you a PM (and how do I do that)?


----------



## conklinwh

Think you need min of 5 posts but yes PM is good method.


----------



## Detailman

WholeHearted said:


> Thanks! I'm not in a rush, so two weeks is no problem. Since I'm new to this site, I'm not sure of the etiquette on this forum. Shall I send you a PM (and how do I do that)?


See post from Conklin. Just send him a post saying "thank you" and you will then have four posts. One more after that and you will have five and will be able to message him.


----------



## circle110

Continuing by PM is certainly fine but once the Alaska traveler returns, could one of you folks post any information you might find about those hiking trails in this thread? I would be interested to know and others may too.


----------



## conklinwh

Part of the decision to put forward, and get accepted, Mineral de Pozos as a Pueblo Magico was to include hiking and biking trails. Right now they are pretty free form but reasonably easy to do some interesting hikes although need navigate some barb wire and 100+ year old stone walls which is why talking to David Winslow, who owns the Posada de las Minas hotel, restaurant & SPA would be a good idea. I live in the mine area and walk my dogs every morning but normally only about 30min and mostly involves the historic mine complex ruins. David on the other hand typically does much longer runs/hikes or mountain biking and goes up many of the "mountains". We are already at 7500 ft so the highest at about 8500ft not much more.
I have done some longer hikes with David to visit the mountain top chapels and springs but my pace a lot slower than he would like.
That being said, people noted for laying out trails have been hired and are at work. I see a number of different colored arrows marking trails but so far they seem like more in the 2-4 mile range. In addition the cycling club of QRO often has criterions in Pozos and I have found some recent markings that imply a bike route.


----------



## circle110

That sounds interesting, conklinwh. We may have to come visit Mineral de Pozos and do a little hiking and ruin viewing.

How long does it take you to drive between MdP and Guanajuato?


----------



## conklinwh

Sort of depends on whether high road, Santa Rosa, or the faster route to the airport. Dolores Hidalgo about 1/2 way. Would think 1.5hrs a good estimate.
We will be gone much of the fall as our annual friends and family tour extended somewhat as my mother(93) not doing well nor is my brother in law. 
As I said, David a great resource if I'm not here, or in fact whether I'm here or not.


----------



## conklinwh

There has been a concerted effort to lay out what seems to be a bike route but certainly can be used for a good hike. They have used a combination of lime and paint. It seems to start and end at Plaza Zaragoza in the center of town and includes multiple mines and spectacular vistas. I've now walked two parts as I already live in the mine area and trail goes by my place. Only issue that I can see is that trail goes through two gates that are normally locked at part of containment area for free range horses and cows. Easy enough for a walker but more problematic for biker unless they just close and not lock the gates.
Existing trail does have a lot of elevation changes but nothing serious. We are seeing groups of bike riders each day.
There is still the opportunity for more strenuous hikes but more overland as trails not yet laid out.


----------



## Cinre

hi! did you found some hiking group in Queretaro? I with to joing a hiking group too.
I'm mexican, but this activity seems to be more popular for foreing people, that is why I am asking here


----------



## conklinwh

Cinre said:


> hi! did you found some hiking group in Queretaro? I with to joing a hiking group too.
> I'm mexican, but this activity seems to be more popular for foreing people, that is why I am asking here


My experience is sort of as the recipient town of people from QRO. I haven't seen an organized hiking group from QRO but a lot of individuals that come for the day(45-1hr to QRO) or stay overnight.

However, there is a biking group out of QRO that seems to be mostly Mexican that has mountain bike races fairly frequently in Pozos.

Wish that I could be more specific.


----------



## GARYJ65

Try Bernal , Amealco and Pinal de amoles
Saludos!


----------

